# Bangs in the eyes question



## curly_DC (Nov 27, 2011)

I circled the area where the hair is in Sergio's eyes. I ordered a pair of 4.5" blunt edge scissors to trim the hair in his eyes. If I trim it with scissors, will I always have to keep it trimmed? Do I leave it alone and let it grow out? 

I've attached a photo of Sergio with his hair longer on top. It's still hanging in his eyes, but maybe it's not interfering with his vision. His hair is longer in the 2nd photo, obviously. I may not want to take him to the groomer just yet, just to trim that little bit of hair in his eyes. He's already had his nails clipped, and I ordered a pair of nail clippers to start doing that myself every 2 weeks or so. 

Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Sergio is adorable! If you start trimming that hair (at his age, someone already has) you will have to keep after it, or it will get like this again. You CAN let it grow out, and eventually the weight will supposedly make it lie down. I've never had the patience to wait, however... I like to see Kodi's eyes!

My groomer showed me that doing the corners of his eyes with thinning shears rather than shears with a straight edge, makes it blend in much better, and is more natural looking. Hold onto his beard while you are working on his face, and he is likely to sit more still. We trim Kodi "around the edges" about every 3 weeks.


----------



## curly_DC (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks! I guess I can take him to the groomer in a couple of weeks and see how to trim his hair myself. I didn't know there were blunt edged scissors for newbies like myself, to prevent any sharp edges from poking him while I trim.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I trim between the eyes because I want to see their beautiful eyes. The hair on the muzzle where you have circled, I just trim a little shorter so I can see their eyes. It is your choice. Hair grows. I use a cheapy small pair of thinners. Check some of pictures out and look at the muzzles.


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

Use thinning scissors. It will be a much, much better look and actually safer than the blunt ends. When you are using the thinners, just don't cut using the tip of the scissor, especially if one blade is a little longer than the other, use more of the middle part. That way you don't risk nicking the eye area. Also, with the full-bladed scissors you can actually CUT THE SKIN OPEN if you catch it!!! This is a higher risk especially if the blade of the scissor is thin because then it lies close to the skin. Very dangerous when there is a ton of hair and you can't see what you are doing. Thinning scissors purpously have thicker blades so it lies further away from the skin. You may want to bring your dog to the groomer just to have the hair cut away from the eyes for the first time, when it is all bushy. Then, you will just have to do maintanance trimming and you can see the skin and eyes.


----------



## curly_DC (Nov 27, 2011)

atsilvers27 said:


> Use thinning scissors. It will be a much, much better look and actually safer than the blunt ends. When you are using the thinners, just don't cut using the tip of the scissor, especially if one blade is a little longer than the other, use more of the middle part. That way you don't risk nicking the eye area. Also, with the full-bladed scissors you can actually CUT THE SKIN OPEN if you catch it!!! This is a higher risk especially if the blade of the scissor is thin because then it lies close to the skin. Very dangerous when there is a ton of hair and you can't see what you are doing. Thinning scissors purpously have thicker blades so it lies further away from the skin. You may want to bring your dog to the groomer just to have the hair cut away from the eyes for the first time, when it is all bushy. Then, you will just have to do maintanance trimming and you can see the skin and eyes.


Good idea! I don't want to hurt him.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Lot of that hair will get longer, but the very top, it the part I trim. This isn't the best picture because I can't figure out how to crop the picture on this new computer. Jack is 2 years old.


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

Check out this eyes/bangs/feet trim I did on this 7 month old Hav puppy. The only thing I did on his head was trim the eyes out and frame the bangs.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

atsilvers27 said:


> Also, with the full-bladed scissors you can actually CUT THE SKIN OPEN if you catch it!!! This is a higher risk especially if the blade of the scissor is thin because then it lies close to the skin.


Ha! I learned THIS the hard way! Fortunately, it wasn't Kodi, it was me, but it was like a razor blade cut; bled like CRAZY, and I didn't even feel it, I just saw the blood running down my hand!!! I had no idea they were that sharp. Made me VERY careful around HIM, though!!!:biggrin1:


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

Forgot to mention in above pic, the point of it is I used thinning scissors for a nice and natural look.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

atsilvers27 said:


> Check out this eyes/bangs/feet trim I did on this 7 month old Hav puppy. The only thing I did on his head was trim the eyes out and frame the bangs.


Adorable! You do such a beautiful job. I love seeing you photos!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

curly_DC said:


> I circled the area where the hair is in Sergio's eyes. I ordered a pair of 4.5" blunt edge scissors to trim the hair in his eyes. If I trim it with scissors, will I always have to keep it trimmed? Do I leave it alone and let it grow out?
> 
> I've attached a photo of Sergio with his hair longer on top. It's still hanging in his eyes, but maybe it's not interfering with his vision. His hair is longer in the 2nd photo, obviously. I may not want to take him to the groomer just yet, just to trim that little bit of hair in his eyes. He's already had his nails clipped, and I ordered a pair of nail clippers to start doing that myself every 2 weeks or so.
> 
> Thanks for any suggestions.


When Augie was a puppy, I asked the vet about that hair, thinking I needed to trim it away from his eyes. He said to just let it be, that when it got longer, the length would weigh it down and that once you start trimming, you need to keep it up. And it is lying down now since it has gotten longer, on both boys. Some have used a bit of Chap Stick to help hold that hair in place. Mine do get topknots to hold the top head hair back so they can see, although, at home these days, I have stopped putting one on Augie as Finn keeps yanking it out and eating the little bands. Augie leaves Finn's alone. And I think Augie's has been thinned enough by little brother that he can see somewhat.

Just another option.


----------



## curly_DC (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks. Appreciate the suggestions, especially the photos. I'm not sure I have the patience to let it grow out. And it really looks like it's bothering Sergio to have the hair in his eyes.

Here he is doing his signature eye rub/scratch on the carpet. Is that normal? He puts his paws on his eyes and messes up his hair, and then he rubs his face on the carpet.










Since I've never been a dog parent before, I really don't know what is normal behavior and what should be cause of concern. He sometimes does this when we come back inside from a walk. I told the vet about it. I don't know if he has allergies, if that's possible.


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm not sure what that could be, but it reminds me of when a dog is trying to get a muzzle or a gentle leader off the face. To see if it is the hair, get the eyes trimmed and see if he stops. Also, my dog tends to run around for a few seconds after we come in from a walk, just from all the excitement of going out, which is normal. To me, if a vet or doctor just brushes off something that we are concerned about, I would find another vet/doctor. I understand we are trying to take care of our babies, and most of the time it's really nothing to worry about. But what if it really is something? I'd be more comfortable with a vet that's willing to run a few tests to see if there's anything going on (obviously without trying to clear out my bank account) than a lazy vet who says, Oh, it's nothing, without actually looking into it.


----------



## curly_DC (Nov 27, 2011)

The vet did say that he could have allergies. We did stool sample tests and blood work pre neutering surgery. Sergio wasn't really used to carpet. And he's not ever had a muzzle on.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

curly_DC said:


> Thanks. Appreciate the suggestions, especially the photos. I'm not sure I have the patience to let it grow out. And it really looks like it's bothering Sergio to have the hair in his eyes.
> 
> Here he is doing his signature eye rub/scratch on the carpet. Is that normal? He puts his paws on his eyes and messes up his hair, and then he rubs his face on the carpet.
> 
> ...


Kodi does this after every meal. I think he's cleaning his beard!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

My guys do it as well, especially Augie, after he eats - I figure he is cleaning his face on the carpet too! UGH! But, unless Sergio is doing it excessively, I don't think I would get too concerned about it. If his hair has gotten mussed up on his walk, maybe it itches or feels funny and is the only way he can scratch it. If he is continually rubbing on the floor, then, yes, I would have it checked out.

When Finn was younger and the hair would stand up in front of his eyes and I would attempt to moisten it to make it lay down, he would immediately rub his paws over his face and mess it up.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Found a photo of Finn's after it has grown out with enough weight to stay down on its own. It has not had any trimming. When he was younger, it did exactly as Sergio's did. Those photos not on this computer.
First photo, he is 6.5 months old. Second one about 10.5 months.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

motherslittlehelper said:


> Found a photo of Finn's after it has grown out with enough weight to stay down on its own. It has not had any trimming. When he was younger, it did exactly as Sergio's did. Those photos not on this computer.
> First photo, he is 6.5 months old. Second one about 10.5 months.


 I happen to have a very nice photo of Finn and his lovely hairdo


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I love showing pictures so here is my 
#1 one is a professional hair cut
#2 My try at trimming bangs ears head
#3 Maddie as a puppy before anyone trimmed her  Who needs another puppy when i can just look at my cute pictures!

And a cut from a real groomer


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I like what you did better than what the groomer did, Suzi!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

krandall said:


> I like what you did better than what the groomer did, Suzi!


I was thinking the same thing.

Maddie has such sweet eyes.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanks I was trying to make it look like a puppy cut. I think I like her ears shorter. They are long again. Maybe I'll get the scissors out .


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

I agree, Suzi - your cut is much cuter!


----------



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

By FAAAR yours is better, Suzi

Isabella's trip to the groomer went badly . . .and despite my request to not touch anything on her head . . .she was given bangs and trimmed between the eyes. 

I'm using Chapstick on her muzzle (applied only once after baths) until it grows enough to lay down flat). I learned the hard way that I can either spend the big bucks on a trained professional that might or might not listen to the customer . . .or invest in tools and learn to do it myself. Would rather utilize the professional LOL


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Suzi said:


> I happen to have a very nice photo of Finn and his lovely hairdo


I absolutely love Finn's coloring...so pretty.


----------



## curly_DC (Nov 27, 2011)

The photos are great. Thanks. I'm thinking maybe growing out the bangs so they lay flat would be better. I'll just need to ignore people who tell me my dog can't see. I'll try to use something like Chapstick or a pomade to smooth the hair down.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Thank you, Flynn. When he is clean and all fluffed out, I think Finn is one beautiful boy! But I am not biased or anything!  

I found a couple when he was small, where the hair under his eyes went upward and covered his eyes, before the top hair hung down over his eyes.
The first one is Finn not quite 3 months.
The second is about 3.5 months. This is where I had wet the hair and tried to smoosh it down.

In those previous photos, he does have a topknot to hold his top hair back as as it is a major mop that flops over his eyes.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

motherslittlehelper said:


> Thank you, Flynn. When he is clean and all fluffed out, I think Finn is one beautiful boy! But I am not biased or anything!
> 
> I found a couple when he was small, where the hair under his eyes went upward and covered his eyes, before the top hair hung down over his eyes.
> The first one is Finn not quite 3 months.
> ...


Such a cute photo..Finn's eyes are so angelic...does not fit his personality...lol..ound:


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Ha Flynn - He has been trying at times, actually a lot of the time, but he really is a sweetheart, and I can see that side of him coming out more and more. Like you have told me before, I think he just needs that 'busy' side redirected, and there is a thread or two going on now on the forum about tricks and such with information on how to teach a couple tricks and also good people to look for with videos, etc. I want to be working with him on some of that.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

motherslittlehelper said:


> Ha Flynn - He has been trying at times, actually a lot of the time, but he really is a sweetheart, and I can see that side of him coming out more and more. Like you have told me before, I think he just needs that 'busy' side redirected, and there is a thread or two going on now on the forum about tricks and such with information on how to teach a couple tricks and also good people to look for with videos, etc. I want to be working with him on some of that.


You are so falling in love with that little guy! What is not to love...lol...he is precious and yes he needs to be busy!!! I will need to look up those threads, I have been off for so long I know nothing...


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Suzi, I love what you have done to the bangs! Great Job! 

As for the rolling around and rubbing their muzzle into the carpet...my boys do it every time after they have eaten something really good. That is the only time they rub their muzzles.


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

atsilvers27 said:


> Check out this eyes/bangs/feet trim I did on this 7 month old Hav puppy. The only thing I did on his head was trim the eyes out and frame the bangs.


I'm sooo glad I found this picture! I am taking Maccabee to his first grooming appointment on Thursday. I plan to only have head, feet and sanitary trim (plus bath, ears, nails, etc.). I've been looking for a pic with eyes trimmed like you did that pup.

I'll post pics after the haircut.


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

HannahBearsMom said:


> I'm sooo glad I found this picture! I am taking Maccabee to his first grooming appointment on Thursday. I plan to only have head, feet and sanitary trim (plus bath, ears, nails, etc.). I've been looking for a pic with eyes trimmed like you did that pup.
> 
> I'll post pics after the haircut.


Glad to help. Keep in mind the pup was relatively calm so I was able to do what I wanted. A wiggly puppy is a moving target and groomers have a difficult task to make puppy cute and not lop off a body part.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

atsilvers27 said:


> Glad to help. Keep in mind the pup was relatively calm so I was able to do what I wanted. A wiggly puppy is a moving target and groomers have a difficult task to make puppy cute and not lop off a body part.


Could you please give me a list of the scissors you used? And the best place to purchase? Thank you so much, that is one beautiful job of grooming!


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> Could you please give me a list of the scissors you used? And the best place to purchase? Thank you so much, that is one beautiful job of grooming!


These are the thinning scissors I have, this may not be the best price but it is this model. It is for between the eyes and nose area, also to soften edges after using the curved shears:

http://www.groomers.com/item/heritage-canine-48-double-tooth-thinners/494879/

These are my curves, I also have straights but don't use them often. They are to shape the "bangs" and take the bulk of the hair off. Shape the bangs first using the natural curve of the shear. The less you mess around with cutting, the better it will look, less is more.

http://www.groomers.com/item/heritage-canine-grooming-shears-85-inch/191648/

The shears you use a cutting motion using your thumb to open and close the shears. The thinners is a different thing where you just take a little bit off to soften the hair so it doesn't have a blunt cut to it and looks natural. It's a quicker movement and you move them away after you snip. I will post a youtube clip of this.

http://www.groomers.com/item/heritage-canine-grooming-shears-85-inch/191648/


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

atsilvers27 said:


> These are the thinning scissors I have, this may not be the best price but it is this model. It is for between the eyes and nose area, also to soften edges after using the curved shears:
> 
> http://www.groomers.com/item/heritage-canine-48-double-tooth-thinners/494879/
> 
> ...


Thank you sooo much, just seeing this! I need some if I am ever going to do this with Sir Winston...he is sooo scraggly now..


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

atsilvers27 said:


> These are the thinning scissors I have, this may not be the best price but it is this model. It is for between the eyes and nose area, also to soften edges after using the curved shears:
> 
> http://www.groomers.com/item/heritage-canine-48-double-tooth-thinners/494879/
> 
> ...


Did not get the number for the curves, the last two are for same one the straight scissor, I think...thanks again,


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> Did not get the number for the curves, the last two are for same one the straight scissor, I think...thanks again,


Oh never mind, I see this is the same scissor, click on the option for curved..sorry!!1


----------



## amrabbitry (Apr 23, 2010)

atsilvers27 said:


> These are the thinning scissors I have, this may not be the best price but it is this model. It is for between the eyes and nose area, also to soften edges after using the curved shears:
> 
> http://www.groomers.com/item/heritage-canine-48-double-tooth-thinners/494879/
> 
> ...


Do you use any cream or paste on the bangs to hold them? I've been trimming slowly because I like my girl to wear a hairBow but would like to be able to leave her bangs down but out of her eyes. Any suggestions?


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I trimmed up Jack's eyes again this morning. First I use a fine tooth comb to see if I can comb out any crusty s (which Jack does not have). Jack tends to drip in the corner of his eyes.

I am trying a new dog food to see if the food will solve the problem.

But, in the mean time.... I do use a fine tooth comb to pull up the inner corner of the eye hairs and I will also pull some of those discolored hairs up with the comb (the hairs that are going down), then I take my little thinners and cut away.

I have been using these thinners for a long time.

Sally's Small Thinners: http://www.sallybeauty.com/Logo-Bronze-Series-Thinning-Shear-%23106/SBS-559106,default,pd.html?cm_vc=SEARCH

I really did not want to spend a fortune on thinners and I really wanted a small pair, so I said, why not, I will try these thinners out. I like them.

I will add a few pictures of Jack. I had to take them on my phone, so they will be on another post.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Picture of Jack after the trim.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Cute!!!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Jack thought he was in trouble when I took him by the door to sit. Natural daylight coming in from the front door is the best light I have found in the house. 

Anyway, that is why Jack has that look in his eyes. He kept rolling onto his back and I wanted him to sit. He is just a sensitive guy. He has been sensitive ever since we got him.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

More pictures! This is what Dexter looks like with his bangs. It must a 100 degrees outside today! Oh! This is the way I keep Dexter's mustache instead of long. Dexter has too much food staining and he looks better with the mustache trimmed close.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

This is Jack in his more normal pictures. Grass all over his face! But, you can see the bangs better. The hair between the eyes are trimmed.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

dexter and jack are just so darn cute..full of personality plus!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

HavaneseSoon said:


> This is Jack in his more normal pictures. Grass all over his face! But, you can see the bangs better. The hair between the eyes are trimmed.


I LOVE how you do your boys faces, Linda, youreally bring out the best in both of them!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks Evelyn and Karen. These boys bring so much joy to my life.


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

atsilvers27 said:


> Check out this eyes/bangs/feet trim I did on this 7 month old Hav puppy. The only thing I did on his head was trim the eyes out and frame the bangs.


I can't tell you how much I wish you lived in south Georgia! That baby is beautiful...


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

atsilvers27 said:


> Check out this eyes/bangs/feet trim I did on this 7 month old Hav puppy. The only thing I did on his head was trim the eyes out and frame the bangs.


If decide to have Maccabee cut like that pup, should it ell the groomer to leave x inches, just clean him up, etc? What would you all that cut? Of course I'd take the pic with me. Btw, Maccabee will be one week shy of 7 months when he goes for his next grooming.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Laurie, did you get Maccabee trimmed up?


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm planning to take him next Thursday (the 19th) so he looks and smells wonderful when he meets all the family coming into town for my niece's bat mitzvah.


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

atsilvers27 said:


> Check out this eyes/bangs/feet trim I did on this 7 month old Hav puppy. The only thing I did on his head was trim the eyes out and frame the bangs.


How about you move to MY area?!?!? I'm thinking of not going back to the groomer I took Trooper to this last time (and that was the first time) unless I get a different groomer next time. The girl that I got last time argued with me that Havs don't blow coat and that they aren't double coated. HA!!! That's one of the reasons I decided to not have her trim him at all except for the butt. Next time I'd better get a different groomer. Thinking of totally switching places though. I guess one of our neighbors is the manager at a pet smart grooming salon. I've toyed with the idea of going to her, but we'll see.

I suppose I need to post new pics of the Troopster, huh? Lol.


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

HannahBearsMom said:


> If decide to have Maccabee cut like that pup, should it ell the groomer to leave x inches, just clean him up, etc? What would you all that cut? Of course I'd take the pic with me. Btw, Maccabee will be one week shy of 7 months when he goes for his next grooming.


This dog didn't get a body cut. Actually, I thought he did because his coat had not grown in very much at that point, but the owners swore up and down that he hadn't had it cut. This is a "face-feet-butt-belly" trim that is typical for younger or more nervous puppies or in-between maintanance grooms where the owner isn't ready for another body trim.

It is useful to groomers (and sometimes groomers don't initiate and ask specifically what length the owner has in mind) to hold out you dog's hair and with your finger, show the groomer how much hair you want left. Keep in mind that a clipper can only clip up to 1 or 1 1/4" of hair height from the skin up. If you have a poodle or some other coat type where the hair sticks straight up, the length left will be approx. 1" for the longest length. If the hair lies flatter, depending on the angle of the coat and where it lies on the body, also texture, the hair will cut longer (the length of a diagonal on a square is longer than the length of the sides).

Anything longer than that will have to be hand-scissored, which usually means trimming the belly up and the legs to match, to whatever desired length.


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

OK. So this is where the 2D computer communicating issue thing comes in. If you guys were in person, I'd say, "OK amateurs, move over. I'm a professional." But that doesn't look right typed up, so.......I'm going post a pic of one of my regulars that I just did a few days ago. He's here in an older thread too because I don't get a lot of full coated Havanese dogs, so he is my guinnea pig. This is the dog that had double eye infections and the vet shaved his eye area and muzzle bald, as in a baby's behind. Here he is looking good with the hair almost grown back, although he continues with eye problems and I can't trim that area as well as I'd like to because the skin is very sensitive there. 

I'll throw in a before pic (also previously posted, sorry to recycle old pics!) but that is how he typically comes in. I have to take about 20 photos to get one decent one because this dog has bad separation anxiety and is constantly crying and moving around on my table. 

Also, I am not fit to wash any of Heather's dogs for her as she is the grooming queen.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

OMG, that's the same dog?? the coloring is so incredibly different!!?
the 2nd pic is AMAZING, gorgeous hav for sure!! I hope her owners take super care of her, she is beautiful! Tillie would probably look a lot like her IF I knew how to properly blow dry her! ha ha ha!


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

t


TilliesMom said:


> OMG, that's the same dog?? the coloring is so incredibly different!!?
> the 2nd pic is AMAZING, gorgeous hav for sure!! I hope her owners take super care of her, she is beautiful! Tillie would probably look a lot like her IF I knew how to properly blow dry her! ha ha ha!


Yes, he is gorgeous, although he looks an awful mess when he comes in
. The pics are taken with different cameras the before not a good one. Also his coat lightened up quite a bit after he was put on meds for underactive thyroid, it used to be very dingy looking.


----------



## Alta Bella's mom (Sep 17, 2012)

Can someone tell me what to do about the hair that gets in my 10 week old puppy's eyes ?


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

My vet seeing that Rosie had tear stains, picked her up and went to the back room with her and before I could stop him, he used the electric shears and went between her eyes and the very top of her nose. No more tears after that. Then a few weeks or months ago, I trimmed her bangs and her mustache.. The vet was right, Rosie is no show dog, so why put up with the eyes tearing from the hair in them.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Jack use to get hair in his eyes constantly when he was younger, I just combed the hair off to the side, up, down...whatever. Once the hair was long enough, it never got back in his eyes.


----------

